# 155/80/13 Cornell W/W 20%OFF!



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Give us a call, these are the same w/w's everyone buys from PEPBOYS @ $35.00+/- a tire out the door.
We got em in sets for $27.50 a tire no tax out the door

This is the best price i know of in the country, SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL RIDERS




















Shoot a PM we'll be in touch A.S.A.P.


----------



## 8coupe deville1 (Jul 25, 2008)

fucking good price


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

no shippin?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: damn good price bro.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

pepboys got em up here 100 out the door for 4 of them.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 9 2010, 04:10 PM~17740079
> *pepboys got em up here 100 out the door for 4 of them.
> *


quit lying


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

how much for a set of 4 shipted to 93446


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 9 2010, 04:10 PM~17740079
> *pepboys got em up here 100 out the door for 4 of them.
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOLZ, WELL THEN I NEED TO CALL NEW YORK FOR THE HOOKUP


BUT BACK TO REALITY, WE GOT AVAILABLE JUST CALL!! OR PM!!

NO SHIPPING YET, SHIPPING WILL PROBABLY KILL THE PRICE IF YOU GOT A LOCAL PEPBOYS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just bought a couple sets and they were $138 each set out the door including tax and all that. If i was closer i'd grab at least a set.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a good price..Is it a sales price?? WIll be comn down to PHX in Aug and if I could get them at this price that will be cool.. Thanks....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 9 2010, 04:58 PM~17740655
> *quit lying
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 03:08 PM~17739444
> *Give us a call, these are the same w/w's everyone buys from PEPBOYS @ $35.00+/- a tire out the door.
> We got em in sets for $27.50 a tire no tax out the door
> 
> ...


are those cornells they look different then mine :0


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

THEM AINT NO CORNELS HOMIE, DIFFERENT TREAD


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Tempra homie not Cornell, never heard of them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2010, 11:20 PM~17744930
> *Tempra homie not Cornell, never heard of them
> *


oh yeah I see it now, it just said cornell in the topic title.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

my bad ON THE tempra pic it was just clip art from google i didnt have my camera when i made the TOPIC.

THAT PRICE IS ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just hollar at me when your ready, im lookin into shipping tomorrow. it i beat your local price shipped im happy to do it, i just thought shipping would add too much!!!

thank you primer665 FROM NEW IMAGE, HOPE YOUR HAPPY WITH THE TIRES SEE YOU AGAIN SOON!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good price :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

how much for a set shipped to 94553


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

IM GOIN TO THE POST OFFICE TOMORROW, FROM WHAT I READ ONLINE IT LOOKS LIKE NO MORE THAN $25 TO SHIP COAST TO COAST. SO I WILL CHECK THAT OUT, IF ITS TRUE I WILL HAVE SHIPPING AVAILABLE COME FRIDAY!!!! SO CHECK BACK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 11:51 PM~17745311
> *my bad ON THE tempra pic it was just clip art from google i didnt have my camera when i made the TOPIC.
> 
> THAT PRICE IS ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just hollar at me when your ready, im lookin into shipping tomorrow. it i beat your local price shipped im happy to do it, i just thought shipping would add too much!!!
> ...


so they are the cornell 1000's, is that 25 shipped all 4 if so thats still better than what we get out here from pep boys


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 9 2010, 06:58 PM~17740655
> *quit lying
> *


 :uh: i just bought a set couple weeks ago,wtf do i need to lie for?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 08:08 PM~17741304
> *GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOLZ,  WELL THEN I NEED TO CALL NEW YORK FOR THE HOOKUP
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i just called them they said 34.99 ....must have been a sale price the last 2 sets i bought :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 10 2010, 06:55 AM~17747225
> *:uh: i just bought a set couple weeks ago,wtf do i need to lie for?
> *


MAYBE IT'S CUZ YOU BOUGHT A COUPLE SETS AND NOT JEST ONE SET..!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

so $135 shipped homie?


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Jun 10 2010, 01:17 PM~17749797
> *
> *


Q-VO PM SENT


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

whats everyones out of state payment preference?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 10 2010, 02:17 PM~17750771
> *whats everyones out of state payment preference?
> *


pay pay homie.. only way to fly


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

hit me up for the hookup


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

MOTOR REPAIR $50-60, A-ARM EXTENSIONS, ETC. WE DO IT ALL!!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

ONE CALL DOES IT ALL 602-814-4179


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

How much shipped to 68111


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 11 2010, 11:28 AM~17760049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much two sets shipped to 94553


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP 
I KNOW YOUR 602-814-4179








FREE DELIVERY IF YOU MENTION THE O.G. AZSIDE AD (WITHIN REASON)


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

What up RIDERZ??
JUST DROPPIN SOME LUV IN FORM OF THE 
Give BIGHAPPY and FREDDY a call @ DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS 602-814-4179

take a price break on something you already need and support a fellow rider at the same time!!! 












plus shipping so pm your zip codes please, it looks like paypal will be the only form of payment accepted for now



anyone that has asked for a quote on shipping ill be in touch monday with your prices it looks like less than $25 coast to coast so I may end up doing a flat rate of $20 once i cut a deal with a carrier. until monday please continue to pm zip code and quantity needed THANK YOU ALL FOR TAKING THE TIME TO STOP IN OUR VIRTUAL SHOP!!!!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 13 2010, 03:57 AM~17772720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

could i get a quote for a set to canada r2x1c5


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Jun 13 2010, 05:12 PM~17775669
> *could i get a quote for a set to canada r2x1c5
> *


pm me please, thats how i keep track of everything.

I'll pm you the price tomorrow when the post office opens


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

Still need a set shipped to 68111!!!!! Paypal rrrrrready


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey homie my partner is goin to the post office right now ill hit evry one back w/in a 5 hours w/ all prices and paypal info!
Thank you all for your patience/and supporting a fellow rider.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Inbox is full it said, but when ever you are sure of a price, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:scrutinize: :buttkick: this feria is burnin' a hole in my pocket..... :banghead: or maybe you on some bullshit hno:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

good dude to deal with


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

to everyone thats asking for tire to be shipd were tryn to find a cheaper way to ship we were told one price over the phone on shiping and when we went in person the price for shipping tripled sorry for the inconvince


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 16 2010, 05:35 PM~17807931
> *to everyone thats asking for tire to be shipd were tryn to find a cheaper way to ship we were told one price over the phone on shiping and when we went in person the price for shipping tripled sorry for the inconvince
> *


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 21 2010, 04:12 PM~17847226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!!!!!!! Still waiting on total price shipped to 68112 :uh:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

were still lookn for a good shiping price


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

go greyhound alot cheaper


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jun 21 2010, 07:37 PM~17849718
> * NICE!!!!!!! Still waiting on total price shipped to 68112 :uh:
> *


HAHA.. I ASKED FOR A QUOTE A FEW WEEKS AGO TO HOMIE... BY THE TIME I GET MY QUOTE I'LL BE BROKE!! :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

still working on shiping trying find a good price so it will still be worth it to buy from us


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 23 2010, 04:03 PM~17867996
> *still working on shiping trying find a good price so it will still be worth it to buy from us
> *


go to greyhound .com and get prices theier


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2010, 04:46 PM~17868896
> *go to greyhound .com and get prices theier
> *


were looking into thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 28 2010, 03:25 PM~17908879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## luckystiff (Oct 14, 2004)

fedex ground is the cheapest method i've found for shipping tires. for one you don't have to box them. wrap them in shrinkwrap and stick a label to them. 

with that said how much for 2 shipped to 28658???????


----------



## luckystiff (Oct 14, 2004)

oh and if you open an account with them it's like a 15% discount on all shipping and all they need is a credit card to bill it to once a month...ken....


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Price for 4 shippd 95127


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 05:08 PM~17739444
> *Give us a call, these are the same w/w's everyone buys from PEPBOYS @ $35.00+/- a tire out the door.
> We got em in sets for $27.50 a tire no tax out the door
> 
> ...


how much for 4 shipped to FL., ZIP 33313


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

were waiting on our accounts to be set up at fedex and ups those dumb fucks are moving slow as fuck also we went to our distributor today and there 0 stock in the whole us as soon as theres tires and we get shiping quotes will let you know sorry for the wait


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckystiff+Jul 1 2010, 11:30 AM~17935207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x1000000

with the account, i believe the difference is they only charge by weight. for loose tires, i just put a label on the tire and wrap it with clear tape, thats all


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2010, 04:46 PM~17868896
> *go to greyhound .com and get prices theier
> *


I checked with greyhound on shipping some large parts from Colorado but it ended up being cheaper through Fedex though it was slower than USPS or UPS.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

greyhound wont be beat on large items such as qp doors hoods etc


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

i was told there wont be no tires for a least two weeks


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## MR. Cadillac (Jul 7, 2010)

HELLA GUD PRICEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 83619?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

PRICE ON 4 SETS TO 94553


----------



## uitztekatl1 (Apr 6, 2008)

picked up a set for my lac,good deal!thanks


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

PEPEBOYS DONT MAKE WHITE WALLS ANYMORE THEY ARE DISCONTINUE IT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18212937
> *PEPEBOYS DONT MAKE WHITE WALLS ANYMORE THEY ARE DISCONTINUE IT SUCKS :angry:
> *


shit i didnt think it was true i thought thy were lying to me


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Aug 3 2010, 10:20 AM~18216240
> *shit i didnt think it was true i thought thy were lying to me
> *


YUP ITS TRU DOGGY IT SUCKS


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 3 2010, 10:53 AM~18216915
> *YUP ITS TRU DOGGY IT SUCKS
> *


x2 I just called today.. They discontinued the white walls.. They carry that size just in a blackwall tire


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I need a set :banghead:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18212937
> *PEPEBOYS DONT MAKE WHITE WALLS ANYMORE THEY ARE DISCONTINUE IT SUCKS :angry:
> *


 :wow: STRANGE I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF THESE TODAY AND THEY TOLD ME I CAN GET AS MANY SETS AS I NEED. THEY DID TELL ME THEY ONLY STOCK 4 AT A TIME THOUGH UNLESS SOMEONE WAS WILLING TO PAY FOR THE EXTRA SETS.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18212937
> *PEPEBOYS DONT MAKE WHITE WALLS ANYMORE THEY ARE DISCONTINUE IT SUCKS :angry:
> *


 :no: ,PepBoys never made White Wall Tires there just a distributor :twak: :biggrin: ,and the cornell's are still available,the PB in Mesa I always go to has 23 in stock (155/80/13) as of 5:10 PM today. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 02:08 PM~17739444
> *155/80/13 Cornell W/W 20%OFF!, 602-814-4179 Local for now $110.00/set ,Give us a call, these are the same w/w's everyone buys from PEPBOYS @ $35.00+/- a tire out the door.
> We got em in sets for $27.50 a tire no tax out the door
> 
> ...


PM sent..


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 5 2010, 04:14 PM~18239166
> *:no: ,PepBoys never made White Wall Tires there just a distributor :twak:  :biggrin:  ,and the cornell's are still available,the PB in Mesa I always go to has 23 in stock (155/80/13) as of 5:10 PM today. :thumbsup:
> *


I called my local pep boys they said they do carry that tire but in blackwall only.. Cornell discontinued the white wall tire


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 5 2010, 05:38 PM~18239371
> *I called my local pep boys they said they do carry that tire but in blackwall only.. Cornell discontinued the white wall tire
> *


YUP ONLY IN A BLACKWALL :angry:


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

i need one tire shipped to 70131 paypal ready....bought the last 7 tires my pepboys had no others in the state


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a set homie :biggrin: 2 here and 2 there to get a set :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 5 2010, 03:38 PM~18238430
> *:wow: STRANGE I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF THESE TODAY AND THEY TOLD ME I CAN GET AS MANY SETS AS I NEED. THEY DID TELL ME THEY ONLY STOCK 4 AT A TIME THOUGH UNLESS SOMEONE WAS WILLING TO PAY FOR THE EXTRA SETS.
> *


THESE TIRES ROLL GOOD  I TOOK THEM ON A TRIP TO RENO THIS WEEKEND AND ALL I CAN SAY IS I'M GOING TO GO BY SOME MORE SETS AND STORE THEM FOR MYSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

PM Sent!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

these still available ???


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

STILL GOT THESE TIRES???I NEED SOME ASAP


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 21 2010, 04:12 PM~17847226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup: ... look fimiliar, since those are when i picked up my set :biggrin: 

good homie to work with... uffin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 03:12 PM~18266427
> *THESE TIRES ROLL GOOD  I TOOK THEM ON A TRIP TO RENO THIS WEEKEND AND ALL I CAN SAY IS I'M GOING TO GO BY SOME MORE SETS AND STORE THEM FOR MYSELF. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

U still got some how much for a set to 78516 ASAP


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

where are u located


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pharr tx


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

NO CHEAP WHITEWALLS ARE MADE ANYMORE PEPBOYS QUIT PRODUCING WHITEWALLS, FIRESTONES ARE NEXT TO DISCONTINUE, HANKOOKS SHOULD BE AVAILABLE @$50/TIRE. THESE ARE THE NEW PRICES UNLES YOU HAVE THE TIRES BUFFED OR PAINTED WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX TO THE PROBLEM THANK YOU AND PLEASE CONTINUE TO CHECK IN ON OUR TIRE PAGE FOR UPDATES


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 21 2010, 03:12 PM~17847226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need tires any 1 know where to get them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

NO CHEAP WHITEWALLS ARE MADE ANYMORE PEPBOYS QUIT PRODUCING WHITEWALLS, FIRESTONES ARE NEXT TO DISCONTINUE, HANKOOKS SHOULD BE AVAILABLE @$50/TIRE. THESE ARE THE NEW PRICES UNLES YOU HAVE THE TIRES BUFFED OR PAINTED WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX TO THE PROBLEM THANK YOU AND PLEASE CONTINUE TO CHECK IN ON OUR TIRE PAGE FOR UPDATES


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 5 2010, 06:14 PM~18239166
> *:no: ,PepBoys never made White Wall Tires there just a distributor :twak:  :biggrin:  ,and the cornell's are still available,the PB in Mesa I always go to has 23 in stock (155/80/13) as of 5:10 PM today. :thumbsup:
> *



COOPER TIRE MANUFACTURER MADE THE "CORNELL" BRAND FOR PEPBOYS EXCLUSIVELY EVEN THOUGH PEPBOYS DID NOT MAKE THE TIRES IT WAS THERE OWN PRIVATE LABLEL


JUST CLARIFYING, LOL

AND AS OF 12:06 P.M. ARIZONA TIME ALL PEPBOYS LOCALLY HAVE SOLD OUT OF THE WHITEWALLS


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

has anybody had a problem with these exploding? I had 3 brand new tires explode on me in 2 weeks. 2 within 30 minutes. I went to pep boys and they said it was because the car is too heavy for the tires but I have been using this size tires for years with no problems. gonna stock up on the FR380's before they get discontinued.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Aug 21 2010, 04:20 PM~18371034
> *has anybody had a problem with these exploding?  I had 3 brand new tires explode on me in 2 weeks. 2 within 30 minutes.  I went to pep boys and they said it was because the car is too heavy for the tires but I have been using this size tires for years with no problems.  gonna stock up on the FR380's before they get discontinued.
> *


 :wave: had a few blowouts. luckily the car was parked for two of them, the first time i was on the freeway.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE THE TIRES WERE OLD


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 21 2010, 12:04 PM~18369674
> *NO CHEAP WHITEWALLS ARE MADE ANYMORE PEPBOYS QUIT PRODUCING WHITEWALLS, FIRESTONES ARE NEXT TO DISCONTINUE, HANKOOKS SHOULD BE AVAILABLE @$50/TIRE. THESE ARE THE NEW PRICES UNLES YOU HAVE THE TIRES BUFFED OR PAINTED WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX TO THE PROBLEM THANK YOU AND PLEASE CONTINUE TO CHECK IN ON OUR TIRE PAGE FOR UPDATES
> *


went to Firestone earlier to get some 165/80r13's for my lincoln and was told the 155/80r13's are on national backorder ( discontinued ) in other words. so are the 165/80r13's that i use. so i bought another set since they had 6 left


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 23 2010, 07:24 PM~18388257
> *went to Firestone earlier to get some 165/80r13's for my lincoln and was told the 155/80r13's are on national backorder ( discontinued ) in other words. so are the 165/80r13's that i use. so i bought another set since they had 6 left
> *


How different do the 165 look ?? I am in need for some tires before the vegas show


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18388682
> *How different do the 165 look ?? I am in need for some tires before the vegas show
> *


heres my lincoln with 165/80r13's, they are alittle taller tire but not too much 



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 21 2010, 12:04 PM~18369674
> *NO CHEAP WHITEWALLS ARE MADE ANYMORE PEPBOYS QUIT PRODUCING WHITEWALLS, FIRESTONES ARE NEXT TO DISCONTINUE, HANKOOKS SHOULD BE AVAILABLE @$50/TIRE. THESE ARE THE NEW PRICES UNLES YOU HAVE THE TIRES BUFFED OR PAINTED WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX TO THE PROBLEM THANK YOU AND PLEASE CONTINUE TO CHECK IN ON OUR TIRE PAGE FOR UPDATES
> *


theirs a brand called kingStar that les scwab stores have in a 13 white wall


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

its my educated guess NO WHITEWALLS WILL BE AVAILABLE FROM HERE ON OUT, THE ONLY WHITEWALLS CURRENTLY AVAILABLE ARE OLD STOCK ONLY!!! WE ARE WORKING ON A COST EFFECTIVE FIX


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 24 2010, 01:18 PM~18393939
> *its  my educated guess NO WHITEWALLS WILL BE AVAILABLE FROM HERE ON OUT, THE ONLY WHITEWALLS CURRENTLY AVAILABLE ARE OLD STOCK ONLY!!!  WE ARE WORKING ON A COST EFFECTIVE FIX
> *


YOU BEEN ON SOME BUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL SSSSSSSHHHIITTTTTTTT
ERE SINCE YOU POSTED THIS BOGUS ASS ADD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 24 2010, 12:23 PM~18394949
> *YOU BEEN ON SOME BUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL SSSSSSSHHHIITTTTTTTT
> ERE SINCE YOU POSTED THIS BOGUS ASS ADD HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> *


this may be true with him personally, but the tires are done....


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18394949
> *YOU BEEN ON SOME BUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL SSSSSSSHHHIITTTTTTTT
> ERE SINCE YOU POSTED THIS BOGUS ASS ADD HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> *


LOCAL FOR NOW SINCE DAY ONE, I NEVER MEANT TO DO SHIPPING BECAUSE I DIDNT HAVE THE ACCOUNTS SETUP.

ALL MY AZ BOYZ KNOW WE HAD THE HOTTEST PRICE OUT THERE. WE WILL HAVE WHITEWALLS WITH SHIPPING IN THE FUTURE


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 21 2010, 12:04 PM~18369674
> *NO CHEAP WHITEWALLS ARE MADE ANYMORE PEPBOYS QUIT PRODUCING WHITEWALLS, FIRESTONES ARE NEXT TO DISCONTINUE, HANKOOKS SHOULD BE AVAILABLE @$50/TIRE. THESE ARE THE NEW PRICES UNLES YOU HAVE THE TIRES BUFFED OR PAINTED WE ARE WORKING ON A FIX TO THE PROBLEM THANK YOU AND PLEASE CONTINUE TO CHECK IN ON OUR TIRE PAGE FOR UPDATES
> *


155/80/13 Hankook's are discontinued as well...the 175/70/14's are still being produced just not the 13's....firestone has the primewell 155/80/13's in black walls for $25 each and you can get them cut and vinyl painted and the vinyl paint last a good 90 days....like the homie said the firestone's are in back order,thats if they didnt discontinue thoes as well and there just not telling us...  ........someone needs to capitolize on this problem because there is a market for 155/80/13 white walls...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 24 2010, 05:06 PM~18396314
> *155/80/13 Hankook's are discontinued as well...the 175/70/14's are still being produced just not the 13's....firestone has the primewell 155/80/13's in black walls for $25 each and you can get them cut and vinyl painted and the vinyl paint last a good 90 days....like the homie said the firestone's are in back order,thats if they didnt discontinue thoes as well and there just not telling us...   ........someone needs to capitolize on this problem because there is a market for 155/80/13 white walls...
> *


 So we're (all lowriders) are basically fucked nationwide??


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 05:08 PM~18396329
> *So we're (all lowriders) are basically fucked nationwide??
> *


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 24 2010, 08:06 PM~18396314
> *get them cut and vinyl painted and the vinyl paint last a good 90 days....
> *


sounds shitty any pics of this done???


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'VE GOT A PLAN BETTER THAN CUTTING INTO THE TIRES IM LOOKING INTO HOW MUCH IT'LL ACTUALLY COST TO BRING TO MARKET


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

no ones fucked..their all over get off your keyboards and look...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 25 2010, 11:43 AM~18402488
> *no ones fucked..their all over get off your keyboards and look...
> *


YOU MUST HAVE THE WHOLE THING FIGURED OUT!! SO START SHIPPING THEM IF THEY ARE SO READILY AVAILABLE


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

right just asking what do you have to do to get a the white wall a different color I have seen this before but not much in red and grean one in blue and someone does need to put a stop to this tire size bullshit the 175-75-r14 went first and now this shit stop da madness


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 25 2010, 03:23 PM~18404760
> *YOU MUST HAVE THE WHOLE THING FIGURED OUT!! SO START SHIPPING THEM IF THEY ARE SO READILY AVAILABLE
> *


i would but i was told as a youngster never make other peoples problems your own..it only leads to heart ache :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 24 2010, 02:23 PM~18394949
> *YOU BEEN ON SOME BUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL SSSSSSSHHHIITTTTTTTT
> ERE SINCE YOU POSTED THIS BOGUS ASS ADD HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> *







































doesnt look bogus to me just a few of the tires we sold a while back :nicoderm:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Aug 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18436140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if it aint BOGUS....................send a motherfucker 2 sets to 68111 and we'll go from there....................................so simon still BOGUS until i get them


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 29 2010, 08:47 PM~18436400
> *if it aint BOGUS....................send a motherfucker 2 sets to 68111 and we'll go from there....................................so simon still BOGUS until i get them
> *


WHY DONT YOU FIND ANOTHER TOPIC TO HATE ON, OR LEARN HOW TO READ!!!! NO SHIPPING(WHEN AD WAS POSTED)


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 30 2010, 12:40 PM~18441824
> *WHY DONT YOU FIND ANOTHER TOPIC TO HATE ON, OR LEARN HOW TO READ!!!! NO SHIPPING(WHEN AD WAS POSTED)
> *


X2


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 30 2010, 01:40 PM~18441824
> *WHY DONT YOU FIND ANOTHER TOPIC TO HATE ON, OR LEARN HOW TO READ!!!! NO SHIPPING(WHEN AD WAS POSTED)
> *


BBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA
I CALLED YOU PERSONALLY AND YOU SAID YOU WOULD GET ME A SHIPPING QUOTE


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 30 2010, 04:30 PM~18443306
> *BBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA
> I CALLED YOU PERSONALLY AND YOU SAID YOU WOULD GET ME A SHIPPING QUOTE
> *


THERES A DUDE IN LINCOLN, NE WHO'S ALWAYS IN THE WHEEL AND TIRE TOPIC WITH TIRES IN STOCK SO WHOS BULLSHITTIN WHO YOU CAN GET EM IN YOUR OWN STATE.

SO YOU ARE JUST HATING, I APPRECIATE HATERS THANK YOU , BUT I'D RATHER HAVE A SUPPORTIVE RIDER/CUSTOMER

ALRATO!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

SHOOT ME A PM I NEED A SET OF 155-80-13


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

There's plenty of whitewalls here in Cali....155/80/13's all day homies just gotta shop around and get off ur culo and stop being lazy.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

WELL I ASKED FOR SOME TIRES COUPOLE DAYS AGO AND NEVER HEARD NOTHIN BACK SO


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Got some milestars buffed and ready to ship. Here's some pics of what they look like..



http://img824.imageshack.us/i/16022471.jpg/

http://img577.imageshack.us/i/83022463.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/26945519.jpg/


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Wayz_@Mar 19 2011, 04:21 PM~20129984
> *Got some milestars buffed and ready to ship. Here's some pics of what they look like..
> http://img824.imageshack.us/i/16022471.jpg/
> 
> ...


How much homie? And shipping?


----------

